# Moving A 90 Gallon



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

Is it possible to fit a 90 gallon aquarium in the back seat of a 2004 honda accord sedan?? ive done it before with a 55 gallon with ease so im not sure about the 90 gallon its just 6" wider... what is the best way to make it fit?? Should i lay it down on its side in the trunk??


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Not to familiar with the space in that car. Best thing to do would be to measure things out before you make the trip.

If the trunk is large enough then yeah just lay it on its side and make sure that it wont slide around too much or that nothing is going to hit or fall on it.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

how about in the back seat of a regular car? would an 18" width fit into the doors?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

That would be really tough, I just bought a 40 long (48x12x16) and that just barely fit into the backseat of our 2005 Grand Am. I wasn't able to fit a 40 breeder in the backseat earlier this year because the 18" width was too big for the doors.... I'm sure the door opening is wider than 18", but the angle makes it tough and It would be impossible I think with a 4 foot tank.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

this dude lives 9 kms away from me so i mean it wouldnt be horrible if it doesnt fit... at this point i think it could go either way...


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Why not measure it out rather than just guessing?

If you can find another way I say do it, because it probably wont fit in the accord


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

go and find out. or just call a friend with an suv or a truck


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea thats the problem.. lol we dont have a friend with an suv or a truck.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm about 90% sure that it won't fit due to it being 18" wide and the doors not opening up enough. Also you might want to look into Home Depot or Lowes....around here they rent them out for about $20/day. Not sure if they exist up there.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea they do that here too. actually theres a lowes right beside my house on the route to the guys house but none of my cars have a hitch for a trailer to be attached..


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh sorry I just read my post. I didn't mention what they rent, lol. I meant that you can rent entire trucks for $20/day.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

oh really? ill call and ask


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea they do i just called for 1 hour and 15 mins its 20 bucks


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Just measure it out. If you have some cardboard laying around you could even cut it to make a mock tank so you can see if you can actually get it in as sometimes is not if it fits its if you can get it in and out safely. Theres no point in having it fit in the car only to have it break a pannel when trying to get it out. Id make sure there are a few inches of clearance at least. If you can move some seats up or fold them down it may help. If you dont think you can easily fit it i would try to find somebody with a truck or van that can move it for you.

The width is the main thing you have to worry about so just get soem good measurements of the closest points to see if you have a safe amount of clearance.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

i measured my car and it deff wont fit.. so i asked him to deliver it to us and were going over to his house to help him fit it in his van. What should i do to check out the tank to make sure its waterproof? what kind of questions should i be asking?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Parsa said:


> i measured my car and it deff wont fit.. so i asked him to deliver it to us and were going over to his house to help him fit it in his van. What should i do to check out the tank to make sure its waterproof? what kind of questions should i be asking?


Asking ? about what? I'd probably want to go see the tank in person to be sure if you actually want it before it is even moved as neither of you will be happy if he delivers it and you dont like it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

I couldn't fit a 40B in my TL (believe specs would be similar to you accord) and I had to put it in the front passenger seat so i don't think a 90g would fit.
best to try to get someone with a suv or truck to go with you, or get a trailer from U-haul for example if you can attach one to your car.
edit: took too long to type it out and i see you already mentioned no suv or van available.
see if the seller is willing to fill the tank to do a quick leak test. go see the tank during the day and take a good look at all the silicone seams. make sure theres no crack, rip or bubbles. check glass for chips and cracks.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks alot for the tips, this guy was storing a turtle in it so the water was low, and im picking it up at night but theres gonna be lights on. yea hes gonna help us get it home with his van. you dont think it would be rude to ask him to fill it to the top? that would be a bitch to me waste that much on hydro for some1. idkkk


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

If he was keeping a turtle in there, make sure you check the silicone and glass well, turtles can really wreak havoc on a tank.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

The 90G fit in my Celica without the box and without passenger
Find a friend with a hachback


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Go test drive a truck take it to get the tank then take the truck back..


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

LoL! That's a a good idea Shaneb.

A 90g and the stand will fit perfectly in the back of a short box of a ford ranger


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

shaneb said:


> Go test drive a truck take it to get the tank then take the truck back..


LOOOL good one man, its all good guys the guys gonna deliver it to me since i live close i just need to go over and help him put it in his van. thanks for all the suggestions and dw ill make sure the tank's silicone is perfect when i buy it


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

Resealing a tank isn't a hard task, and silicon is cheap.... Generally a good idea to reseal a used tank anyways.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

shaneb said:


> Go test drive a truck take it to get the tank then take the truck back..


Genius...Pure Genius!!!!!


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea i guess but my dad wouldnt trust me resealing a 90 gallon and bringing it into the house. but if worst comes to worst i might have to do that.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

reseal isn't too bad, just water test it for a while before you bring it in the house. do it in the garage or back yard.


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

But since you live in Ontario it's probably not a good idea to fill the tank with water and leave it in your back yard right now







and unless you have a heated garage then scrap that as well.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yup and also the water bill.. ill fill it up slowly in my basement if i notice a leak ill stop and empty it and then go over to the guys house and swear at him and then come home and reseal it.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

just wait for a raining day and leave the tank outside


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

okay good news the tank is in my house now on its stand and full, hold water perfectly and theres no scratches that i can see. how long should i wait until moving my p's into it? the gravel on the bottom was soaked in the original water from its previous inhabitants.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

did you treat the water before you fill the tank and put in the gravels? if you didn't then the bacterias will most likely be all dead.
throw some food in there (shrimp, fish fillet,etc) over night and see if there's any ammonia spike and things. do that for few days and test the water if all parameters are fine then should be ok to put fish in.
depends on how many fish you'll be putting in there and how big are they you may want to change the amount of food you put in the tank to make sure the bio filter can handle the load.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

theres gonna be 4 x 1" reds going into it. I put prime in while filling it and the gravel was already on the bottom of the tank being soaked in the water.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Parsa said:


> okay good news the tank is in my house now on its stand and full, hold water perfectly and theres no scratches that i can see. how long should i wait until moving my p's into it? the gravel on the bottom was soaked in the original water from its previous inhabitants.


And where are our pics?


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

lol okay ill try to get pics up tonight. theres less than 1cm of gravel cuz im too broke to buy some but its enough to cover the bottom so its good enough for me! and not too much aqua scaping going on atm either


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

What kind of gravel are you looking for? You can get bags of pea gravel at Home Depot or your local home improvement store or landscaping supply, I think I paid 2 or 3 dollars for a 50 pound bag last time I bought it.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

oh really!? i thought it was 20 bucks a bag? id like to have small black gravel like a bit larger than sand. you think they'd have it?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Well they probably won't have black gravel at those places since colored gravel is usually pretty specific to aquariums, but they would have natural colored gravel. If you wanted the black sand look for cheap, you could call around to some of the home improvement stores to see if they carry black silica sand -- It looks just like Tahitian Moon Sand -- it's usually used in sandblasting and you should be able to get 50 pound bags for less than $5.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks for the tips my second option would be natural colored gravel, thats what i have in right now, anyways ill stop by lowes and give it a go thanks!


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's a pic of the pea gravel that I got from a landscape supply place to give you an idea of what it looks like...


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

nice! i went over to lowes today and the best they had was the larger gravel, it was natural colour but it had pointy edges. so im going to try home depot later on.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

That's not a fair picture to show Joe....I'm pretty sure you could aquascape with bright pink gravel and still make it look awesome. I'm impressed with every single one of your tanks. Plus that pic looks awesome with that sweet cariba in the front.


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

no hardware stores have pea sized natural gravel. but i think i am okay now i robbed the gravel from my 12gallon and threw it into my 90 gallon, now its nicley covering the ground. i put some old red gravel into the 12 gallon for my convicts, now im just waiting for the tank to settle


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

I took some new pics and added my reds, they seem to be doing okay for now. enjoy!


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

good setup


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks


----------

